# What goes with a GT?



## johnj122 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello, I am relatively new to SA/CA cichlids and was wondering , in a 125 gallon tank, what would go well with a Green Terror?

My ideas:

Firemouth?
Severum?
Texas?
Snook?
Oscar? - not a big fan though
others?

P.S. Dont say Jack Dempsey because I just do not like them for some reason!


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i only have experience with severums, but the guy at my lfs was telling me i could put my two sevs with a green terror. my setup is only 75 gallons so im not gonna do it but he said they would work. in a 125 like yours maybe it would be ok. someone else who has actually kept them could help you more. he said they would work with sevs though. good luck.


----------



## johnj122 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well that does sound encouraging. I have access to some nice severums, hopefully somebody here has this combination in their own tanks?

Any other experienced opinions/ideas?

Also, are cory catfish capable of living with these cichlids once they grow?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i keep corys with my severums and they do fine. my cories are nuts, so they play with the sevs. the sevs just kind of look at them like theyre nuts. i love corys.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

johnj122 said:


> Hello, I am relatively new to SA/CA cichlids and was wondering , in a 125 gallon tank, what would go well with a Green Terror?
> 
> My ideas:
> 
> ...


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm about to put a Gt pair in with a green severum. They are going in a 120 5ft with some rainbow fish, BN plecos, Featherfin catfish, and a couple clown loaches. I foresee any huge problems as they are still young and should be ok for rest of life. Might have to thin out clowns and plecos.

good luck


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I've kept GTs with Sevs FMs and Oscars with no problems, but the Texas could be trouble. I tried some Texas with GTs before and the Texas beat the snot out of them. I couldn't say with the snooks , but remember that anything that could fit in a GTs mouth will end up in a GTs mouth.


----------



## johnj122 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, this gives me a decent idea for my 125 then. I'm looking at 1 GT and 1 Oscar or Severum and a small group of silver dollars. I also will add some cory's and a couple plecos.

With further thought, has anyone put some of the larger pike cichlids with GTs / Oscars/ Sevs?

I really like a lot of real plants, and I plan to anchor the roots with some weights into the substrate, is there any other good tips to keep these guys from digging out the plants?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

if you use eggcrate under the substrate you can anchor the roots in the eggcrate. or just get floating plants and dont worry about it!


----------



## toryneworld (May 24, 2008)

I have an Oscar(20cm), JD(10cm), 2* Blue Acara(10cm), Red tail Shark (10cm)and a GT(15cm) in a 100 gallon tank. The oscar and GT fight a lot, no definite dominancy between them, the rest just stay out of the way.


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have had severums in many of my tanks and have tried numerous plants both rooted and anchored to driftwood and rocks. In all cases the sevs shredded the plants. They seem to get enjoyment out of making a mess and tearing up plants even if they don't eat them. I have read a couple of instances on this forum where people have had success with sevs and plants but, I would guess they are the exception.

As to your stocking question I think you will be fine with a GT, severum and Oscar. Having a larger tank usually gives you a bit of extra flexibility with stocking that would not work in a 4' or smaller tank.


----------

